# Are T5 Slimming Pills safe?



## xraverx

hello,

i am just about to start a new diet tomorrow. it consists of training for 6 days a week. taking t5 slimming pills and also drinking PHD diet whey protein shake.

i am concerned about the t5's as they have efidrine in and i have heard so many bad things about them. the t5 tablets i am getting are " off the counter" they do not have labels but i am getting them from a nutrition shop as they can get them all the time.

is there a wrong way to take these T5 pills and does anyone have any advice what so ever about them?

cheers

sarah


----------



## Milky

I have posted before that they were mentioned in the reason for me now having an under active thyroid..

Just dont stay on them for prolonged amounts of time.


----------



## xraverx

im going to plan to go on them for 2 months is this too long? is it safe what i am doing with my diet, what i will be doing is having 1 of these t5 pills in the morning, i wont really have breakfast. then at lunch time i will be drinking a PHD vanilla whey protein shake to replace my lunch, then in the eveing i will be eating a full dinner with either chicken or fish and lots of veg.

is this ok to do what i am doing?


----------



## Lukeg

even though youre trying to slim down, thats far too little calories. you want to be consuming 500cals below your maintenence


----------



## Milky

xraverx said:


> im going to plan to go on them for 2 months is this too long? is it safe what i am doing with my diet, what i will be doing is having 1 of these t5 pills in the morning, i wont really have breakfast. then at lunch time i will be drinking a PHD vanilla whey protein shake to replace my lunch, then in the eveing i will be eating a full dinner with either chicken or fish and lots of veg.
> 
> is this ok to do what i am doing?


If you are new to T5's you wont be eating anything once you have had them, also running them for 2 months l think your body becomes immune to them so l would shorten it to six weeks...

Diet wise just try and steer clear of carbs after say 2 pm, l found this worked well for me..


----------



## xraverx

ok that sounds better ill stick to them for 6 weeks. i have heard alot about the T5's and the effects you get off them. ill try them for 6 weeks and post on here what to out come was.

also after the 6 weeks if i wanted to go back on them how long should i wait before i start them again?


----------



## Milky

I would give it a minimum of 2 weeks TBH..

Personally l wouldnt advocate you taking them at all, diet is the key. I am not here to judge tho, all l can do is give you opinions from my own personal experience... I will never take them again.


----------



## xraverx

lol i understand you have had a bad experiance with them, but last year i went on an all natural diet where i just ate very healthy and i trained for 6 days a week.

i did this for over 3 months and all i lost was a poxy 1.8 stone!! this is not quick enough for me, i have a deadling and that is the end of march this year.

i would not had resorted to these pills what so ever but i really need to get rid of this chub ASAP .


----------



## xkrdan

well your certainly not doing something right... if you want to nail your diet down then simply calorie count...


----------



## Milky

xraverx said:


> lol i understand you have had a bad experiance with them, but last year i went on an all natural diet where i just ate very healthy and i trained for 6 days a week.
> 
> i did this for over 3 months and all i lost was a poxy 1.8 stone!! this is not quick enough for me, i have a deadling and that is the end of march this year.
> 
> i would not had resorted to these pills what so ever but i really need to get rid of this chub ASAP .


Hey not judging you or lecturing you just giving my own opinion...

I know for a fact l wouldnt listen to anyone when l first started taking them.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

1.8 stone for 3 months is an amazing accomplishment for most.

Whatever you take just don't kill yourself! Safety first.


----------



## Muscle

Losing fat is a slow progress unfortunately.. I've been losing 1-2lbs a week and it feels like its going to take forever but you just have to be consistent and patient


----------



## xraverx

to be honest with you i did this aswell. i even hired a personal trainer to give me advice and she even said i lose weight very slowly.

i sat there and carlorie counted every day what i was consuming and then when i did my workout i would even take not of how many calories i had burnt.

honestly i cannot lose weight quickly by doing it the natural way. im going to take these T5's regardless just to see what they are like and if they do the job then im happy if they dont then atleast i can say i have had ago.


----------



## Muscle

Buy from a reputable seller and just make sure you use the recommended dose and not anything more. Good luck


----------



## Milky

My mate reckons these ECA 30+ things are the latest big thing, not sure if you hav heard of them.


----------



## xraverx

i have heard of them and the guy who owns elite nutrition was telling me about them and said they were VERY Good!! he also said T5 we really good ( off the counter ones)


----------



## malctown

hi, you say you are not going to have breakfast, this is the most important meal of the day it gets your metabolism fired up, try porridge and fruit. drink plenty of water and train hard and dont eat carbs after 2pm, you wont need t5,s hope this helps.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> My mate reckons these ECA 30+ things are the latest big thing, not sure if you hav heard of them.


there are quite a few companies that sell ECA 30+, and have been on the market for a while. One of these is Alpha Labs - the one I have used. In all likelihood the E part of ECA is going to be Ephedra rather than Ephedrine, and subsequently not a strong. They do work mind you, but not as well as the genuine article. Ephedrine and Ephedra are both work on the Alpha-receptors in your cells, and will down-regulate them quite quickly. I always reckon that any of this sort of substance can only really be effectively run for 4-6 weeks, and really needs 4 weeks off afterwards in order for the receptors to fully recover.

For more on T5 (which is ECA under a different name) and ECA 30+, please see:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## xraverx

I think this is what I have because the ingredients are efidrine caffeine and aspirin apparently they are really strong


----------



## DiggyV

xraverx said:


> I think this is what I have because the ingredients are efidrine caffeine and aspirin apparently they are really strong


Did these come over the counter, or from a source (online or local)?

The ECA 30+ caps (from multiple different OTC/WWW suppliers) will have the E part labelled as EPH. Normally this is Ephedra. If you got them from your source, then there is a good chance they will be Ephedrine.

Check the link I posted - loads more info in there, about ratios of the three ingredients to get the best bang for your buck (the ratio of e:c:a is important, and many of the OTC ones get it wrong), what to look out for, cycling it and also some examples of products.

:thumb:


----------



## xkrdan

fasted cardio and then eat breakfast youll start melting fat in no time!


----------



## jennycakes

Milky said:


> My mate reckons these ECA 30+ things are the latest big thing, not sure if you hav heard of them.


Hiya, have basically registered here to get some advice as I want to lose some weight, I want to know about t3 and t5, I really don't want to gain any muscle at all, want a slim feminine shape and am going to exercise eat well etc but want some help to kickstart.

Thanks.


----------

